# Cheating On a Deep Face Groove



## rake60 (Mar 19, 2012)

They needed a fixture at work to accurately mic the distance from an OD fit to the top of a flange 
on a part we manufacture.

The print they gave me was a solid piece with a 7/8" deep groove in the face, leaving an approximately 
5/8" pin in the middle with the larger ID being just under 1-3/4" The top face of the ring and pin
must be perfectly flat and at the exact same height.

I do not have the tooling to cut a groove that deep at those diameters, so I cheated.
I made it a two piece assembly. 

The outer ring was bored to the specified size, drilled and tapped for 10-24 screws. 
The inner part was turned to have a 1/8" stuff to stuff fit to the ring ID, then it was 
drilled and the holes countersunk 82° for the heads of the screws.







Bolt it all tightly together.






Then put the assembly back into the lathe to turn the faces flat.
A few quick licks on the surface grinder guaranteed the faces were perfectly in line.






Sure beat trying to fight a groove into a face that deep!

Now they can drop the parts into the fixture and depth mic down to the center pin to check the length.

Rick


----------



## Ken I (Mar 20, 2012)

Just goes to show that the guy who designed it hasn't a clue about how to make it - a common failing I'm afraid.

You made it the way it should have been designed in the first place - well done.

Ken


----------



## Groomengineering (Mar 20, 2012)

And thats why you get the big bucks. :

Nice work Rick!

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Mar 20, 2012)

Ken I  said:
			
		

> Just goes to show that the guy who designed it hasn't a clue about how to make it - a common failing I'm afraid.
> 
> You made it the way it should have been designed in the first place - well done.
> 
> Ken



I think it depends on the tools available. A CNC mill would have done this without trouble. Of course the designers should have some idea what they have to work with in the shop.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 20, 2012)

dieselpilot  said:
			
		

> I think it depends on the tools available. A CNC mill would have done this without trouble. Of course the designers should have some idea what they have to work with in the shop.



My thoughts exactly!

If I had the Mazak 6 axis turning center that I used to operate at a previous job, I would
have just written a helical interpolating program and cut that groove with an end mill.

Rick


----------



## steamer (Mar 20, 2012)

Good for you Rick!  Smack em around a little and learn em sumthin ;D

Poor design costs money!

Dave


----------

